# Voice recording crashes system



## nka (Jun 22, 2011)

Tried 2 different apps last night to record a lecture I was attending and both crashed the system and caused a reboot
System version: 5.6.890.XT862.Verizon.en.US. I'm rooted but I do not believe this is the cause. Bug?

The two apps I used are:

Voice Recorder by Mamoru Tokashiki and Tape-a-Talk Voice Recorder by Markus Drosser

Anyone else have luck with voice recording of more than 15 minutes?


----------

